# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão de Artigos >  Cultura do Nudibrânqueo

## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros  :Olá: 

Para todos os interessados, desta vez propomos a todos a análise e estudo do artigo sobre a criação de Berghias do nosso amigo *Anthony Calfo* e que nosso companheiro *Pedro Nuno Ferreira* nos ajudou a traduzir.

*Cultura do   Nudibrânqueo Aeolido Berghia*

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Bom dia a todos
A Lusoreef, patrocinadora do nosso Reefforum, cultiva a lesma do mar Berghia que disponibiliza às empresas grossistas que por sua vez as distribuem às lojas de venda ao público. Na pagina da Lusoreef www.lusoreef.com, poderão ler sobre o tema em causa http://www.lusoreef.com/PT/Species/b...rucicornis.pdf.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Julio Macieira

:Icon Cry: 

É pena não termos interessados neste assunto, já que cada bicharoco rende mais de 25 cada no nosso mercado

----------


## João Lourenço

Valer pode valer mas ...nunca vi a venda ...pode ser azar mas sinceramente em Lisboa nunca vi a venda ,se alguem souber onde há agradeço .
João Lourenço

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Valer pode valer mas ...nunca vi a venda ...pode ser azar mas sinceramente em Lisboa nunca vi a venda ,se alguem souber onde há agradeço .
> João Lourenço


 :Olá: Bom dia João Lourenço

Da experiência que tenho, estas lemas sáo eram disponibilizadas quando as pedíamos especificamente e antecipadamente em importações vindas da TMC, Tropical Marine Centre. Actualmente isso ainda acontece desde que esteja disponível em lista, mas além dessa possibilidade e pelo anúncio que a Lusoreef faz, as lemas em causa também deverão poder ser ser obtidas a partir da Lusoreef que as deve enviar a pedido para as lojas que o fizerem, deduzo eu. Já inquiriste sobre essa possibilidade junto do lojista ou lojistas das lojas onde habitualmente compras? Já inquiriste junto da Lusoreef?
Já agora, no teu entender, pensas ter muitas, poucas ou nenhumas Aiptasias no teu sistema?
Se tiveres o que é que fazes habitualmente? Deixas andar, injectas Kalk como uma seringa, extrais os bichos...

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## João Lourenço

Pedro 

As aiptasias ainda não são problema no meu caso, quando me apareceu uma numa base de um coral foi simples cheve de fendas a ferver xxxiiiippppssxxx e acabou-se uma aiptasia neste momento para prevenir alguma que entre no akuario introduzi tres seticaudatas ,no entretanto há uma semana debaixo de uma pedra descobri outra terei ke retirar a pedra colocar a chave de fendas ao lume e .....xxxxiiiipppppsxxxx talvez no fim de semana ou talvez a deixe crescer um pouco...
Quantos aos nudibranquios éra o interesse mesmo é gostar desses animais se calhar colocava-se o problema da alimentação,mas como há muitos anos via normalmente a venda uns de cores bem bonitas ....pensei que poderia ser uma adição ao sistema mas sem ver a viabilidade .

Um abraço 
João Lourenço

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Pedro 
> 
> As aiptasias ainda não são problema no meu caso, quando me apareceu uma numa base de um coral foi simples cheve de fendas a ferver xxxiiiippppssxxx e acabou-se uma aiptasia neste momento para prevenir alguma que entre no akuario introduzi tres seticaudatas ,no entretanto há uma semana debaixo de uma pedra descobri outra terei ke retirar a pedra colocar a chave de fendas ao lume e .....xxxxiiiipppppsxxxx talvez no fim de semana ou talvez a deixe crescer um pouco...
> Quantos aos nudibranquios éra o interesse mesmo é gostar desses animais se calhar colocava-se o problema da alimentação,mas como há muitos anos via normalmente a venda uns de cores bem bonitas ....pensei que poderia ser uma adição ao sistema mas sem ver a viabilidade .
> 
> Um abraço 
> João Lourenço


 :Olá: Bom dia 
xxxxiiiipppppsxxxx e já está, Aiptasia grelhada na chave :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: . Ora bem deve haver aqui na nossa comunidade pessoal que poderá "abrir uma churrascaria"  :yb624:  :yb624:  se forem pelo mesmo método, grelhar na chave, que tu empregas com tanto sucesso. Mas de facto o nudibrânqueo em causa seria duplamente ou triplamente interessante pelo "serviço" que presta, pela belza do animal em si e para quem tiver mais pendor para o negócio, pelo potencial económico que representa. Esperava que a Lusoreef se pronunciasse sobre este nudibrânqueo cuja criação e disponibilização anuncia na sua pagina da teia, nomeadamente a experiencia que tem, algumas fotografias e eventual disponibilidade de lesmas para o mercado.
Seja como for, a informação está aqui, vou ver se consigo obter as referidas lesmas e poder relatar mais experiencias na primeira pessoa além da tradução que fiz.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## João Lourenço

Pedro por acaso não tenho materia prima para a churrascaria ,mas sinceramente podendo tirar a pedra ou onde estiverem alojadas penso ke seja o metodo de eliminação mais eficiente alias o fogo desde há centenas de anos é o metodo de eliminaçao selectivo mais eficiente ....

Eu continuo a pensar que gostaria de ter nudibranquios no meu aquario pela beleza e pelo maneira como nadam agora se é possivel ou não será outra comversa.

Em relação a churrascaria sei quem há longo dos meses tentou tudo para eliminar aiptasias ,mesmo esses nudibranquios mas rendeu-se ao metodo churrasco mas sem ser com cheve mas sim com ferro de soldar ...ainda ontem dizia-me cheira-me a aiptasia queimada na minha sala ,eu imaginei logo o filme do Apocalipse Now com aquela imagem do Robert Duval na praia  "I like the smell of napal in the morning".

Um abraço 
João Lourenço

----------


## António Paes

É que cheira mesmo mal  :Smile: , mas parece que os chelmons gostam das aiptasias assim mesmo, grelhadinhas no ferro.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> É que cheira mesmo mal , mas parece que os chelmons gostam das aiptasias assim mesmo, grelhadinhas no ferro.


 :Olá: Viva António dá para imaginar

Já agora, há algum tempo escreveste ao Eric sobre este assunto, mas ele anda muito ocupado e ainda não respondeu   



http://www.reefforum.net/showthread....4144#post54144





> Hi Eric,
> 
> Happy New Year 2007.
> Now the questions 
> I have 10 berghias verrucicornis that I would like to breed and I would like to know if you have any new info regarding this issue since that article you wrote in 1998 on Reefkeepers.
> I have at my disposal 2 1G tanks ( love those acrylic phone boxes ) but can get more if needed.
> Should I add a very small heater to the tanks ? The water temperature is at 17º C at the moment. Do they require any sort of filtration ( protected with sponge ) or can I just do the water changes and add fresh water once a week ?
> How many berghias per tank would work best ? 2, 3, more ?
> Should I get larger tanks or will these do the job ?
> ...


Tradução:
....
_Tenho 10 berghias verrucicornis que gostaria de reproduzir e gostaria de saber se tens alguma informação relativa a este assunto dese aquele artigo que escreveste em 1998 na Reefkeepers.
Tenho à minha disposição dois aquários de 3,5 litros (gosto daquelas caixas de telefone em acrílico)mas posso arranjar mais se necessário.
Devo adicionar um pequeno aquecedor aos aquários? a temperatura da agua está a 17ºC de momento. Necessitam de algum tipo de filtragem (protegida com esponja) ou posso fazer as trocas de agua e acrescentar agua uma vez por semana?
Quantas Berghia por aquário resultaria melhor? 2, 3, mais?
Devo arranjar aquarios maiores ou estes cumprem a função?



Atenciosamente...._


Ora António, desde então como tens feito?
Avançaste com  estas condições?
Estas a conseguir as reproduções?
Onde "desencantaste" as berghia?
Que nos podes dizer de experiência na 1ª pessoa?

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## António Paes

Olá,

Durante algum tempo mantive 5 em cada uma das caixas da vodafone, mas comecei a ver que as aiptasias à medida que iam sendo comidas deixavam parte dela que começava a poluir a água e tinha de retirar com uma pipeta a porcaria que as berghias também iam fazendo...
Como não tenho assim muito tempo resolvi passar as berghias todas para uma caixa de plástico onde tenho 30 L, um aquecedor e um filtro de cascata com esponja para não sugar nenhuma berghia.
Tenho uma rocha com aiptasias e vou acrescentando água doce à medida que esta vai evaporando. Tenho a caixa meio tapada para diminuir a evaporação. Temperatura a 21 graus.
Comprei as berghias no verão neste site: http://www.pro-marin.de/ pois na altura a lusoreef não as tinha para venda. Vieram todas vivas.
Relativamente à eficiência das berghias para comer aiptasias... acho-as demasiado lentas e não comem uma aiptasia em poucos minutos como li em alguns relatos na net. Não sei se é devido à temperatura se a outro factor.

----------


## Ricardo Calado

Viva

Penso que a temperatur ade 21ºC é muito baixa. Elas aguentam e bem, chegam a transportar a 15 e a 16ºC. 
Se subires para 25-26ºC aumentas o metabolismo dos bichos, logo a taxa de ingestão de aumenta (comem mais Aiptasias), diminuirá o tempo entre posturas e o período de incubação das mesmas. 
Incoveninete - aumento da evaporação e logo será necessário um maior controlo com este parâmetro.
Os melhores resultados que já tive com a produção de Berghias foi quando as deixei andar à vontade: um aqua de metro, rocha cheia de Aiptasisas e um filtro de cascata com esponja (apenas para não sugar os adultos pois para proteger as laravs tem de se usar uma rede com malhagem < a 50 micra).
Ao fim de um mês, um mês e meio é ver Berghias pequeninas por todo o lado... O pior mesmo é depois arranjar Aiptasias para tanta Berghia... é que aquilo aos molhos parecem aspiradores de Aiptasia: uma rocha do diâmetro de dois punhos é limpa num dia...
Curiosidades:
1 - As Berghias podem nascer como larvas com reservas vitelinas que fazem a metamorfose para juvenis sem se alimentar (lecitotrofia) ou podem nascer logo como réplicas dos adultos. O mais giro é que este fenómeno pode ocorrer em simultâneo na mesma postura. :Admirado:  
2 - As Berghia mudaram de género científico, mas não me lembro do nome do novo género... :Coradoeolhos:   Mas para não gerar confusão durante muitos anos para nós continuarão a chamar-se Berghia

Cumps
Ricardo Calado

----------


## António Paes

Olá,




> 2 - As Berghia mudaram de género científico, mas não me lembro do nome do novo género... Mas para não gerar confusão durante muitos anos para nós continuarão a chamar-se Berghia


Acho que mudou para Aeolidella stephanieae

http://www.seaslugforum.net/factshee...ase=bergverraq

Vou aumentar um pouco mais a temperatura e ver no que dá  :Smile:

----------


## LUSOREEF

Boas,

É com bastante entusiasmo que vejo um post dedicado ao cultivo de uma espécie de forma táo detalhada em que o Pedro (responsável pela tradução) consegue assim dar a oportunidade a todos de saber como se criam berguias.

De acordo com o texto descrito, realmente parece simples. 
Em conversa com o anthony relativamente a este artigo, comentou-se que o artigo simplifica o processo para criação de algumas berghias, mas quando falamos na produção de dezenas ou centenas de berghias os problemas pequenos relatados no artigo tornam-se bastante evidentes.

De forma a tentar explicar algo um pouco complexo, vou tentar explicar as dificuldades que podem encontrar.

1. Consanguinidade - A maioria das berghias existentes no mercado provêm quase sempre de um só criador, pelo que se consegue algumas berghias de um casal mas depois é dificil de mantê-las a produzir larvas viáveis que assentem e prossigam para juvenis. Isto é: A empresa X que produz berghias, manda para a Y (para reprodutores novos) que também produz que manda para a Z (que também produz) e que volta para a X.
Temos um problema, uma vez que não é uma espécie fácil de encontrar no estado selvagem (mesmo para encontrar reprodutores).

2. Quantidade de aiptasias - Este é um problema fundamental. Qualquer pessoa que entra na criação de Berghias não pode deixar este aspecto posto de parte e pensar. "Com a quantidade de aiptasias que tenho faço umas mil berghias". Cada berghia pode comer entre 3-5 aiptasias por dia (se deixarem). Aí se tiverem um casal por 15 dias elas podem comer um máximo de 75 aiptasias (é muita aptasia). A velocidade de crescimento das aiptasias é cerca de 6 vezes inferior à taxa máxima de consumo de uma berghia.
Então como resolver a questão. Até agora, pelo que conheço do mercado das berghias, normalmente é realizado em Batches. Temos 1000 litros carregados de aiptasias em 3 meses (o que é pouco volume de água), produzem-se aí umas 300-500 berghias num espaço de 4-5 meses, com uma pessoa dedicada a esta tarefa durante 2-3 horas por dia, uma vez que estamos a falar de um sistema que não pode ter filtros fortes (para as larvas) e que consiste basicamente em mudas de água (custo elevadíssimo em sistemas grandes).

3. Tempo de vida de uma berghia. Uma berghia tem um tempo de vida útil de 6 meses. Entre em estado reprodutivo aos 2-3 meses. Logo aí temos no máximo 4 meses para por tudo a funcionar, tentando trazer berghias de diversos produtores para não haver problemas de consanguinidade.

4. Nem tudo é mau, e posso dizer que a procura existente no mercado é bastante mais elevada que a oferta (Devido a estes problemas), pelo que ainda é mais complicado de encontrar reprodutores de produtores diferentes.

5. Diria que o problema principal e ter aiptasias suficientes. Este sim é um problema que tentamos contornar, mas mesmo com todas as aiptasias que temos em sistema próprio, revelam-se sempre insuficientes.

6. Quem tiver aiptasias a mais nós aceitamos!!!

7. Relativamente à disponibilidade actual - Não temos em stock berghias para venda, uma vez que estamos neste momento a reiniciar novo batch para venda. Espero em breve dar mais novidades e dizer - já temos!!

Quem quiser criar Berghias, tem todo o nosso apoio pelo que nos disponibilizamos a ajudar a tirar dúvidas e participar na luta de descobrir novas técnicas de cultivo de ornamentais marinhos inovadoras.

Relativamente ao problema comentado pelo Ricardo Calado. Faço das palavras deles as minhas. 21 ºC é baixo para o cultivo e para o apetite vorazdas berghias se demonstrar. sobe para 25-26ºC e vez o que as pequeninas conseguem comer.

Um abraço,

Brian

----------


## Nuno Ribeirinho

Boas,

gostava de obter a V/ ajuda.
Gostava de montar um aquário com nudibrânquios, da nossa costa.

Mas tenho dúvidas em relação à sua alimentação.
O que estes comem ? Onde se pode obter a dita comida ? 
Que questões devo respeitar ao montar este aquário e à sua manutenção ?

Muito obrigado.

P.S.: Junto duas fotos dos nudibrânquios que penso em colocar no meu aquário.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Boa tarde Nuno
Se são nudibrânqueos da nossa costa, isso facilitará apurar o que comem, pois uma observação mais atenta no terreno (mar, praia rochosa, eulitorial inferior) e poderá revelar o que comem. Os nudibrânqueos podem ser muito específicos no que comem e além disso muitos deles têm um tempo de vida normal relativamemente curto. Sabes os nome científicos destes nudibrânqueos? Teremos de apurar isso para se poder estudar e analisar a viabilidade de os manter. Vou investigar e volto a este tópico logo que tenha dados.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## LUSOREEF

Boas,

Essas duas espécies de nudibrânqueos da nossa costa são bastante dificeis de manter sem os cuidados essenciais.

Já vi no IPM (instituo português de malacologia) manterem estas duas espécies na zona de investigação do zoomarine do IPM.

Se não estou em erro estas espécies alimentam-se de esponjas.

A melhor pessoa que conheço para te ajudar em dúvidas sobre lesmas do mar da nossa costa é sem dúvida o Dr. Gonçalo Calado do IPM. Ele tem vindo a desempenhar estudos diversos sobre as lesmas à já alguns anos, tendo ganho alguns prémios da área (enviei contacto por MP).

Um abraço,

Brian

----------


## Victor Hugo Silva

Ola meus amigos quando comecei nisto fiz mais erros que estou a fazer agora (ainda tou a fazer mtos) :yb665:   mas aos poucos vou vendo que foram mais do que pensava, no inicio fui a uma loja e vi esta lesma 

que a foto nao lhe faz justiça mas gostei tanto que a comprei sem nenhuma info sobre ela e fiquei mto triste quando ela desaparaceu e agora sei o porque!!!
Estamos ca para aprender sempre mais alguma coisa pois alguem disse que nao ocupa lugar nao é?
Obrigado por tudo!

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Boa noite a todos
No sentido de ajudar quem quer que o pretenda a evitar dissabores e ter boa noção do que deve ou não deve adquirir, manter, como manter, perigos, etc...sugiro que consultem o fórum das lesmas do mar aqui: http://www.seaslugforum.net/ 

Nota: Se tiverem dificuldade com o Inglês, informem-me que eu procurarei ajudar dentro da disponibilidade que tiver.

e que também consultem livros como:

Nudibranchs And Sea Snails Ido-Pacific Field Guide - IKAN e podem encomendar aqui ikanuw@aol.com ou aqui: http://www.amazon.com/Nudibranchs-Se.../dp/3931702987
ou talvez no vosso lojista habitual.

Asia Pacific Reef Guide, de Helmut Debelius - IKAN que podem encomendar aqui ikanuw@aol.com ou aqui http://www.tmc-publishing.com/books/book-34.htm ou aqui http://www.amazon.co.uk/Asia-Pacific.../dp/3925919562 ou talvez no vosso lojista habitual

Marine Invertebrates de Ronald L. Shimek - TFH ISBN 1-890087-66-1 que podem comprar aqui http://www.amazon.com/PocketExpert-G.../dp/1890087661 ou talvez no vosso lojista habitual

The Modern Coral Reef Aquarium de Svein A. Fossa e Alf Jakob Nilsen, vol 3 e 4 - Birgit Schmettkamp Verlag - ISBN 3-9288 19-28-3; ISBN 3-9288 19-22-4 que podem comprar aqui http://www.amazon.com/Modern-Coral-R.../dp/3928819283

A Sohal também tem estes livros disponíveis ou tinha ou pode obter. Enfim as indicações de sítios onde podem comprar, são sugestões, e seguramente que existem muitos outros pontos de venda onde podem adquirir os livros em causa.
Existem seguramente mais livros, estes são sugestões possíveis que vos ajudarão.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Boa tarde a todos
Apreciem esta colecção de nudibrânqueos no seu meio natural que o "Bilhas" forum de mergulho apresenta:

http://www.forum-mergulho.com/index....pic=3867&st=20

Lindissimos!

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Boa tarde a todos

Como poderão ler aqui: http://www.reefforum.net/showthread....2133#post62133
a Lusoreef anunciou ter disponiveis as berghia que deram inicio a este artigo onde é explicada a sua acção bem como criação. São nudibrâqueos, vulgo lesmas do mar, que ajudam a "combater" as anémonas Aiptasia que tanto incomodam muitos de vós pela sua acção negativa para com corais e outros organismos sesseis.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Artur Fonseca

o meu nano está actualmente assim...

 

aonde poderei arranjar dessas maravilhosas Berghia?  :SbSourire2:

----------

